# Polaroid 42" LCD- Sound but no picture- need help!!



## storminnormin

I have a Polaroid 42" LCD HD TV model #TLX-04243B and it is 1 year old almost to the day. Suddenly while watching tv today the screen went black like had turned off but the sound was still coming through and the power light was blue, which is the color it is when on. The power light is red when it is turned off.

I have the tv connected to a Directv satellite box via an HDMI cable. I have searched the web and have found a lot of people with the same type of problem, but with different models. The closest I found was in reference to the model # TLX-04240B and there it was suggested to switch two dip pin switches to the "on" position and this fixed their problem. I opened mine up and tried that, but it did not fix the problem.:upset:

Does anyone have any suggestions??? I have looked the control board over and nothing looks burned out.


----------



## storminnormin




----------



## FrancJ

Nothing is supposed to look burned out... That guys was referring the the Orange (reddish) DIP switch...

•	Just a little to the right of the LED light is a small switch block that has 4 tiny white switches. I turned my set off and took the bottom switch (#4 and had the letters BURN by it) to the right "ON" position, turned the set back on and, so far so good.


----------



## FrancJ

More over...may people experience different issues with this switch apparently...

Polaroid TLX-04240B going to a black screen. - FixYa


----------



## MoneyCount

Question for you Franc, I have a 32" Polaroid LCD Model TDA-03211C that has the same problem,sound but no picture and my boards look similar to normin's except mine doesnt have the DP switches. The Polaroid name pops up just for a sec. then the red light (next to where DP switches would be) comes on. Any suggestions on whats the problem? Thanks


----------

